# Last Classic Rendezvous next year - mark your calendars!



## bikemonkey (Nov 19, 2017)

Just saw the posting for next years CR held in Greensboro, NC and wanted to highlight this for interested folks. Sounds like a great week-end and it may be the last one.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 19, 2017)

that's a keeper poster


----------



## Dale Brown (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks all.

Just so the message is clear, this is the last of the 20 year run of Cirque du Cyclisme and Classic Rendezvous Weekend events. Both Wayne Bingham (Cirque organizer 2008 & on) and I are retiring from running events, So please come if you can!

This one is  Fri ~ Sun May 18-20, 2018 in Greensboro NC.* All info here*
Here is our final poster (which will be FS that weekend.)
Thanks
Dale


----------

